# Nuts



## kiska95

just thought I would say that I'm now addicted to Wades nuts!!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey

Heard of Nobby's Nuts, but never Wade's Nuts. Any pictures or Recepie to make them?


----------



## wade

Which ones Brian. The salted or unsalted cashews?


----------



## wade

There were 2 different types of Cashews that were included in Brian's prize - Both were smoked and roasted, however one pack was salted and the other was unsalted. There is also a third type that I like which includes chilli. I do not have photos of the whole process but I do have of part of it. Next time I will take more.

The actual method is the same for both

Bring 2 litres of water to a gentle boil in a saucepan. For the salted nuts add 4 tablespoons of course salt (if using fine salt then reduce this to 3 tablespoons). Add 500 g of raw cashew kernels to the water and simmer gently for 8 minutes.













weighed.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 20, 2015






Add nuts to simmering salted water. The photos below are with Chilli













Water with chilli.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 23, 2015


















Nuts Simmering.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 23, 2015






Drain the nuts and place on a mesh tray. Here I am using one I made from stainless steel mesh but a slotted Weber Grill basket or tray works well. At this stage the nuts will be quite soft - this is normal.

 













After boiled.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 20, 2015






Smoke the nuts for 4-5 hours, stirring half way through to ensure that all of the nuts get a good amount of smoke.

After smoking, place the nuts (still in the tray) in an oven at 110 C for about 45 minutes until they are just starting to colour. The nuts will now have crisped back up and when cold will have a crunch.

Once cold, store in air tight containers or bags.













Bagged2.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 20, 2015






To give them a very subtle chilli after-warmth in the mouth split one or two whole fresh chillis (seeds still in) and add to the boiling salted water before adding the nuts. You should not be looking for a chilli "kick" but more of a _je ne sais quoi_ warmth after you have eaten 2 or 3 nuts.

Edited 23/12 to add photos of nuts simmering


----------



## kiska95

The salted one were my fav!


----------



## smokeymondays

Wade, are you hot or cold smoking these?  I am assuming since you then throw them in the oven that they are being cold smoked, but just wanted to to make sure.


----------



## wade

Yes they are being cold smoked.


----------



## molove

Would this method work for almonds too, Wade?


----------



## wade

Yes it will but you have to be careful not to blanch them for too long or they will become too soft and may not crisp up sufficiently once they are roasted.


----------



## molove

Thanks Wade, would the 8 minutes you suggest for cashews be too long for almonds? What sort of time would you suggest?


----------



## smokeymondays

Thanks for confirming, Wade - I look forward to trying this out - Perhaps with some BBQ rub on the finished product


----------

